# where to look for "old fashioned" stamp of a warmblood



## Cheiro1 (17 September 2016)

Are there any small studs in this country still breeding the old fashioned "chunky" stamp of warmblood?

I don't like the modern spindly ones but so hard to find anyone breeding the more Negro stamp of a warmblood these days.


----------



## Escada2004 (19 September 2016)

Im no expert but my WB mare is more of an old fashioned stamp of mare as in chunkier and more bone. I much prefer her stamp to the finer type. She had a lovely colt foal in June (my first foal)


----------



## Rollin (19 September 2016)

Yes.  Look on the Cleveland Bay Open Forum and see what is being bred in the UK and USA i.e. part-bred Cleveland Bays, pure mares to TB stallions or TB mares to CB stallions.  It works.


----------



## crabbymare (19 September 2016)

there are a couple of people in germany that breed the occasional oldfashioned stamp but most people here (and abroad) breed for what most customers want and that is the leggy ones. you may be better off looking for an irish mare x tb sire to get the type you are looking for


----------



## vanrim (31 October 2016)

I can't understand why everyone is breeding/buying spindly modern warmbloods. The best in the world (Valegro, Mistrals Hojris, Parzival etc) are chunky powerful types. You might have to breed one yourself though if you want a good old fashioned type.


----------



## minmax (1 November 2016)

I am hopefully breeding one for myself,  a chunky mare with a beautiful head & movement put to a german sire. I'm also breeding a dutch mare to a german sire for a more moden type, fingers crossed. Although until next year will have no idea what we come out with. 
I am not a fan of some of the modern WB's, its no wonder they don't last. Especially if they are pushed to far to soon.


----------



## tessah (26 November 2016)

Good question 
And I heard quite a few years ago that even the Germans had concerns over losing the old type. So I am not sure if they have contingency plans to preserve certain lines? I suppose the problem is at the big gradings the modern type makes the money
I am hoping I have bred a more old fashioned type trakehner but he is still growing seems fairly substantial and def does not have a modern head!


----------



## GemG (26 November 2016)

tessah said:



			Good question 
And I heard quite a few years ago that even the Germans had concerns over losing the old type. So I am not sure if they have contingency plans to preserve certain lines? I suppose the problem is at the big gradings the modern type makes the money
I am hoping I have bred a more old fashioned type trakehner but he is still growing seems fairly substantial and def does not have a modern head!
		
Click to expand...

...Photos a must !!!!


----------



## Nuppend Stallions (2 December 2016)

I have an old fashioned stamp of warmblood stallion from proven lines, his stock have proven themselves in all spheres from winning at county level showing to dressage and eventing


----------



## Redders (20 December 2016)

River stud in Cornwall breeds WB, they vary in type depending on the lines they want to use but they have had (and currently have) chunkier powerful stamps. They have a Facebook page


----------



## TheMule (20 December 2016)

How about U-Genius?


----------



## tessah (28 December 2016)

I like the look of u-genius is there any video of him moving?


----------



## volatis (31 December 2016)

Sadly the studbooks say they want a longer legged type and they would mark down a foal presented to them that was a more old fashioned stamp. They would also not approve those short legged, heavier boned types as breeding stallions.
However there are plenty of stallions out there that fit your criteria for not having overly long legs and that extreme hackney type of action. 
For example I used Rotspon last year and this who is not considered long legged. He has an amazing temperament that he reliably passes on, good bone, a strong topline, and his semen is excellent quality. He produces Olympic medallists and amateur horses, and yet I havent seen anyone else breeding to him as most breeders look to the young 'commercial' stallions so they have a better market for their foals


----------



## lizziebell (31 December 2016)

volatis said:



			For example I used Rotspon last year and this who is not considered long legged. He has an amazing temperament that he reliably passes on, good bone, a strong topline, and his semen is excellent quality.
		
Click to expand...

I have a Rotspon grandson who has good bone and "chunk". He has a fantastic temperament and I would look at another with Rotspon lines.

OP - I think you'll struggle to find any breeder "specifically" breeding old fashioned types, and it'll be a case of looking at bloodlines and whose got what in the pipeline.


----------



## maximoo (17 January 2017)

depends what your mare is like to what stallion breed you want their are many stallions with old fashioned bloodlines out their that are shortener & stocky but you need to look at your mare to see what you could improve & go for a stallion to complement her


----------

